# new CA bike-related laws for 2016



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a list of new or changed laws that affect bikes or similar that came across my email which I thin k many might find interesting:

*AB8: Hit-and-Run Incidents*
Law enforcement agencies now can issue so-called Yellow Alerts if a person has been killed or seriously injured in a hit-and-run incident for which law enforcement has information about the suspect or the suspect’s vehicle, including a partial license plate number. The law authorizes the California Highway Patrol to use digital message signs when requested by local law enforcement. It also encourages radio, television, and cable and satellite systems to cooperate with disseminating the identifying information.


*AB208: Highway Lane Use*
A broadening of an existing law that requires slow-moving passenger vehicles to pull over safely and let traffic pass now applies to bicycles. Bicycles now need to use the next available turnout or other area to let backed-up traffic of five or more vehicles pass.


*AB604: Electric Skateboards*
Electric skateboards can be operated only by people 16 or older who are wearing a helmet.

Speeds are restricted to 15 mph on sidewalks, paths, trails and roads with a maximum posted speed limit of 35 mph.

Electric skateboards cannot be used at night unless they are equipped with lights and reflectors that increase their visibility from the front, back and sides.


*AB1096: Electric Bicycles*
The law defines electric bicycles as those with fully operable pedals and an electric motor of less than 750 watts. It also creates three classes of electric bicycles based on their motor speed and level of electric assist.

• Class 1 e-bike, or low-speed pedal-assisted electric bicycle, is equipped with a motor that provides assistance only when the rider is pedaling and that stops providing assistance when the bicycle reaches 20 mph.

• Class 2 e-bike, or low-speed throttle-assisted electric bicycle, is 
equipped with a motor that can exclusively propel the bicycle and that cannot provide assistance when the bike reaches 20 mph.

• Class 3 e-bike, or speed pedal-assisted electric bicycle, is equipped with a motor that provides assistance only when the rider is pedaling and stops providing assistance when the bicycle reaches 28 mph. Operators of Class 3 e-bikes must be 16 or older and wear a helmet. Class 3 e-bikes are prohibited from paths, lanes and trails unless specifically authorized by a local ordinance.

The bill prohibits tampering with or modifying electric bicycles to change their speed capability unless the classification label also is changed.

E-bike operators do not need a driver’s license, registration or license plate to ride them, though they do need to abide by existing traffic laws.


*SB491: Earbud Use*
While operating a motor vehicle or bicycle, drivers and cyclists cannot wear headsets or ear buds that cover, rest on or are inserted in both ears. Emergency responders and wearers of hearing aids are excepted. The law was enacted to ensure that motorists can hear sirens and other safety alerts.


*SB491: Reporting Traffic Crashes (Many bikes cost more than $1000)*
Any motorist involved in a traffic accident resulting in property damage of at least $1,000 must report it to the California Department of Motor Vehicles using an SR-1 form. Prior law, which hadn’t been updated since 2002, required motorists to report accidents resulting in more than $750 damage. The higher monetary threshold is designed to prevent unnecessary SR-1 reports filed with the DMV each month.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

> *AB208: Highway Lane Use*
> A broadening of an existing law that requires slow-moving passenger vehicles to pull over safely and let traffic pass now applies to bicycles. Bicycles now need to use the next available turnout or other area to let backed-up traffic of five or more vehicles pass.



This has always been the law


.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

MoPho said:


> This has always been the law
> 
> 
> .


I do it with a single vehicle just to remove them form my equation/window ASAP.

I have had folks stop and say thanks too.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

MoPho said:


> This has always been the law


I agree. But I think many people never figured out that "vehicles" also refer to bicycles, so they worded it so it is more clear.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

robt57 said:


> I do it with a single vehicle just to remove them form my equation/window ASAP.
> 
> I have had folks stop and say thanks too.


I pull over for faster traffic when it's safe to do so, whether I'm on my bike, motorcycle or car. It's just polite. On roads I've been on before I have the spots where it's safe to pull over memorized. 

The custom here in the Santa Cruz mountains is for cars to hit their emergency flashers for a few flashes to thank someone who has pulled over for them.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I like *AB208: Highway Lane Use*

It permits cyclists to take the full lane and ramifies a cyclist's place in the lane (up until several vehicles are inconvenienced). 


**AB208: Highway Lane Use**
A broadening of an existing law that requires slow-moving passenger vehicles to pull over safely and let traffic pass now applies to bicycles. Bicycles now need to use the next available turnout or other area to let backed-up traffic of five or more vehicles pass.​


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> I like *AB208: Highway Lane Use*
> 
> It permits cyclists to take the full lane and ramifies a cyclist's place in the lane (up until several vehicles are inconvenienced).
> 
> ...



Again, nothing really changed, the law always said all that. Basically, the only thing they did was change the wording from "Slow moving vehicle" to "Any Vehicle". It stemmed from a ******* assemblyman in District 5 complaining about cyclists on behalf of his constituents. The bicycle coalition negotiated word spin to make it look like the assemblyman did something and now all the drivers who whine about cyclists think there was an actual change made in their favor. It's pretty hilarious actually.

Here is the article

CABO » CABO now supports AB 208


.


----------

